# Need small honey grabbers



## Ben Brewcat (Oct 27, 2004)

You mean robber bees ? What's a honey grabber?


----------



## Natalie (Jan 14, 2009)

I think he is referring to honey dippers. I saw some recently, I will post if I find them again.


----------

